# .



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## silver19 (Mar 12, 2009)

it sounds like a nice day on the water. It is always good if your partner enjoys it as well and wants to share your addiction.

Would be interested to know if you get any feedback from the Cops re the Jetskier


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYSJ0lYAACHfgAAQQScAGCCgGAA///7gMADW0EUeJNNqNDIANDRoKj2lMGpoAAAGg1T8iTEamjNTIDQDQLJXcYm0ceIzGWbewxl0JFk0B3o+NgJme0ER6sHqc2az0khjtGTudM0iI6rzW4oMl8DelhR7PZ5w5CbKwGdAiPpUlExXZIElUytobMFaPcAG+GYXGporg4tZ61T/JyazLFrWcEmlhCAh9F2FOu+NDgZ7lfVklk7Oayyn1fGVxI6EbzW9oAObGVtNsFsRCJiDfJdDAfxdyRThQkISJ0lY


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

So did your mate on the Jet Ski have a second passenger on board acting as a spotter as he was towing the wakeboard? He could be in for a bit more than just drivng too fast around kayaks etc.

Kev


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Is Kirsty interested in being photographed on the beach while holding big fish? If so, please contact Noosa Yakkers urgently...


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Creep :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I think the skier counts as a passenger, so that make 3 on board. Overloaded too!

Cheers all andybear


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

that's nothing mate. i practically grew up on that patch of water you were fishing, and i have seen plenty of crazy stuff happen.

Problem is its a very small patch of sheltered water, so you have people trying to squeeze into the area.

at least these guys were wearing PFDs - last time i fished there i was being circled by a tinny towing a surfboard, no lifejackets, no observer.

I was probably guilty of the same thing once or twice when i was young though.. so i cant say much.

I am really surprised that you can still get away with this sort of stuff in the redlands considering how busy it has become.


----------



## dazza13 (Jul 24, 2010)

its anoying when they come because i have to turn towards the waves so i have to stop fishing turn wait the turn back the way i want and then fish again its so frustrating


----------



## coopadupa (Oct 27, 2010)

I just hate it when they have a 300metre wide area to ski and they come within 10-20 metres of me. It makes me wanna string up a big rope and hang the pricks  not that i would do that.


----------



## Basher (Nov 8, 2010)

indiedog said:


> Sounds like a nice day, except for the jetskier/wanker. Surely all jetski drivers can't be that stoopid can they?


It sounds like a nice days except for the missus hanging around?  lol and the jet ski.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Good outcome by the sounds of it. 
Had a similar experience of wello a couple of weeks back where a tinny actually did laps around a dude in a hobie and threatened to run over him etc. Unfortunately my photo wasn't clear enough to show rego etc.


----------



## yellowyak (Nov 8, 2010)

Ode to a jet ski rider
I thought this summed up my feelings toward the loathsome creatures who ride jet-skis.

Jet-ski person, selfish fink.
May your silly jet-ski sink.
May you hit a pile of rocks,
Oh hoonish summer coastal pox

Noisy smoking dickhead fool,
On your loathsome leisure tool,
Give us all a jolly lark
And sink beside a hungry shark

Scream as in it's fangs you go
Your last attention-seeking show
While on the beach we all join in
With three cheers for the dorsal fin

Michael Leunig


----------



## yellowyak (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks mike and thanks to leunig.

go ahead - i fully endorse your proposed seaside campaign. people everywhere should take joy in mocking the jet ski.

cheers


----------



## beneel (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats an awesome poem! Well done, very amusing.


----------



## trewy2428 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hate jet skiers they annoy me especially the waves they make


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

some solutions in the cat thread


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

If thats a buzz, maybe I should start bringing a camera with me again! A few weeks ago I was paddling in tinny creek and a boat dragging a wake board purposely went out of their way to get the wake-boarder close to me. Ended up having the dickhead do a turn just out of the reach of my paddle (6 knot zone might I add).


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Lapse, I think thats a great result and I hope it makes a difference to the way that individual uses his jetski.
I havent had the "go out of their way" to upset me attack yet from a jetski or boat. However I have had plenty of the "Im not going to slow down or change my line just because you are there" kind of incidents.
I'm sure some of them just dont realise the effect their wash and noise has on others, but there are plenty im sure who do and just dont care :twisted:

At the end of the day jetski riders, wakeboarders and the like are at cross purposes to us and we have to accept that. But when they go out of their way as has been mentioned in some of these posts we shouldnt have to put up with it!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

PMSL










Actually went on to see why they were designed originally - for some reason I thought they were designed to tow surfers out to offshore breaks


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------

